# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 05.06.2017 - 12.06.2017

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *126*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *235* Получено карантинов: *14*, суммарный объем: *6* мб Обработано файлов: *50*, суммарный объем: *13* мб Уникальных файлов: *40*, суммарный объем: *13* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *17*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212469 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212757 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212718 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212918 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212445 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:windowssystem32driversbrowsermon.sys - *3* c:windowssystem32wsaudio.dll - *1* c:windowstempg345.tmp.exe - *1* c:windowstempg346.tmp.exe - *1* c:users123appdataroamingwinsapsvcwinsap.dll - *1* c:usersadminappdataroamingwinsapsvcwinsap.dll - *1* c:users123appdatalocalbackground_faultbf.dll - *1* c:program filesaginity video converteraginity video converter.dll - *1* c:programdatavideomemorydiagnosticvmdiag.exe - *1* c:users123appdatalocalteranaterana.dll - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *3* not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.NetFilter.lu - *3* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ELEX.bmr - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ELEX.bun - *1* Trojan.Win64.Eroyee.amj - *1* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.sillol - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Elex.btv - *1* Trojan.Win32.Snara.n - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.kddc - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

